# pic test



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

me and bob are working on pics:woohoo:









This is Bob...zilla here...

Now John knows how to post pics here with Photobucket he should be able to show us some fun stuff from Iowa! Yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I want to see the picture of his 53 Panel that Hilltop did here someday.

John and Bob sighning off for now


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*i did it bob*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hooray!

Now keep posting John! Keeps you in practice and keeps us entertained!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice Monte Carlos!

Rich..... way to go Zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Way to go Bob...like a good neighbor, I will be there...zilla!!! Maybe you can swing by Minnesota Joe's on way back  You got it now HoJo, now move in a little closer so we can see the bugs on the hood and windshield  ...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*snap, snap...*

Well just got back from hojohns house. 30 min. driveway to driveway Iowa to Nebraska via Interstate driving most of the way.

We are going to have to hook up again real soon as I left my Camera at Johns house...doh

Randy that was a real treat to see what you did with that 53 Chevy Panel that hojohn casted up and you painted for him. He realy does keep it under glass.

Bob...its a snap to post pics...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!!*

:woohoo: more pics!!:woohoo: :woohoo: more pics!!!:woohoo:more pics!! :woohoo:

Glad you two had fun playing together!!! Luckys!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

boattail Riviera--WANT. where can i get me one o' them?

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gipperjet has a mold... I think.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Giperjet does!! And I'm patiently waiting for him to mold them again... Waddaya say Greg?? Can you throw a couple of them together?? I'm ready for one too..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to picture world John.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess the pic test worked, that's a great looking Boattail! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)




----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*trying un supervised*

hope this works


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*some of my mevgs*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*one in paint shop*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*another in shop*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*more mevs i hope*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*getting the hang i think*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*just another look at some of my mevs*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*some of my resins*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*some more projects*


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*last one tonite*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone throw me a life preserver!!! I'm drowning in my own drool!! Holy jebus what a collection already and you're only seeing the tip of the iceberg!! Thanks John for flooding the slot cave!!! LOL!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Molding bodies for fun...*

John,

Hey man you got it now. I have known John for a long time and he was collecting Mevs before they came out with the Corvair Mev. This didn't just happen overnight for him. 

When John came to Hobby Talk he then was inspired by you all and also started casting his own bodies for fun. I love fun! It is amazing what an effect this place has on all of us! :woohoo:

Bob...great to see pics from you man...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff John! Nice to have ya in the game!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi5s, John!

Great looking collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MEV's must love hearing from you. Great collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow HoJo!!! I'm impressed and jealous!!! That's quite a collection of MEV's!!! Looks like you have em carefully stored. Thanks for sharing the pics!!! RM


----------

